# 2010 Haunt - 1st time video



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Here's hoping everyone had a wonderful Halloween/Samhain. Here a couple of links to our little yard haunt. Forgive the quality of the video. This is my first time taking anything but stills. I should have the grave yard (other side of the driveway) uploaded tonight.

Time to take a breath for a week or so and start planning for next year!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I see Pirates ...  ... looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Pirate King has spoken

Nice job on the display!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks guys. Since I can never get pictures to upload right I'm just leaving a link to my photobucket place. Halloween 2010 pictures by Theresa_Goodwin - Photobucket


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

HA HA ...love the Ben Dover graphic.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Love the Black Dagger!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Last one - maybe


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Love the Beware sign and the reaper all lit up!


----------

